# I need Help with a 1994 VW golf EURO SPEC...



## r2xpower (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi my radio got locked out so i bought a new aftermarket stereo. I''ve been trying to re-wire the harness to the correct wires but i have no idea what colors are for which speakers. Plus there seems to be a shorter amount of wires than what i'm used to seeing.. Please help im tired of having silence while i drive..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

1994 Volkswagen Golf Car Stereo Radio Wiring Diagram
Car Radio Constant 12V+ Wire: Red/White
Car Radio Ignition Switched 12V+ Wire: Orange
Car Radio Ground Wire: Brown
Car Stereo Illumination Wire: Gray/Blue
Car Stereo Dimmer Wire: N/A
Car Stereo Antenna Trigger Wire: N/A
Car Stereo Amplifier Trigger Wire: N/A
Front Speakers Size: 6 1/2″ Speakers
Front Speakers Location: Doors
Left Front Speaker Wire (+): Blue/Black
Left Front Speaker Wire (-): Orange/Black
Right Front Speaker Wire (+): Red/White
Right Front Speaker Wire (-): Orange/White
Rear Speakers Size: 6 1/2″ Speakers
Rear Speakers Location: Rear Door
Left Rear Speaker Wire (+): Red/Light Green
Left Rear Speaker Wire (-): Orange/Black
Right Rear Speaker Wire (+): Blue/Light Green
Right Rear Speaker Wire (-): Orange/Red


----------



## r2xpower (Apr 2, 2012)

I saw found this diagram a while ago but it doesn't seem to be the right one. Firstly i only have 9 wires total. and there is no orange ignition switch..there are 2 red/white, 
brown, 
black, 
red/brown, 
blue/grey, 
blue/white,
red/grey,
blue/brown?

Does this mean i don't have enough wires or is it just rewired faulty?
Remember this is a Euro SPec 1994..It's also hard to find audio stores around here so i mostly shop online for parts.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

time to get a multimeter and check the wires, also can take a 9volt battery and do a pop test on the speakers.


----------

